# Laser reborn



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's how I spent my summer.

I picked up this hull for nothing, and since this was my first attempt at fiberglass work, I figured I could make as many mistakes as necessary and it wouldn't matter... I did, many of them. 
Spent hours sanding and sanding, and oh yeah, more sanding. When it's all said and done, I'm learning, and catching fish.  This is a work in progress, so I'll be back with the updates. 

*BEFORE*





























*AFTER*


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent conversion of an Olympic class racing dinghy into a lightweight shallow water fishing skiff.
The original hull was unsinkable, how about now?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Very well done. I've been thinking about doing the same thing on a dolphin sailboat hull sitting dormant here on my little lake. What size motor did you use, please? Anything that you'd do differently? thanks, Rich (Houston, TX)


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

wow man whats a difference  looks like a cool micro  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

awesome conversion, lookes great


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work! 

Is it......tippy?


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks y'all...

The motor is a 5hp Nissan longshaft with built in gas tank. I tried a couple of motors, and this one seems to be the best combination of weight and power. I had a 6hp suzuki on it, but it had a charging system, and was too heavy. I also tried a 4hp johnson, and it didn't have enough power. 

It is technically a planing hull, but it was designed to have power from the front, not the back, so it doesn't plane like I would like. I'm not too concerned about speed though... I would like to experiment with some small trim tabs at some point to see if it would help.

I was surprised how stable it is. I can stand on the front and rear decks without a problem. One foot on the side of the compartment though, and you are in the drink...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to race one of those when I was a young flatbelly. If I had great foresight I should have kept it to fish from.


----------

